# OCD and DP



## juustopallo (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello everybody!
I've been feeling a lot better ever since I started to do some research on OCD. Since then DP has been on and off. I realized that my thinking has been pretty obsessive for years. That has also been the case with anxiety and DP. Now I view all my symptoms as OCD. There is a way out and it's not even complicated. It's hard but simple.

The main thing that keeps OCD going is compulsive behaviors we use to control the feelings of fear, anxiety and uncertainty. The therapy for OCD is about letting that unpleasant feeling to arise and resist engaging in compulsions. That way our brain slowly starts to view those unpleasant feelings, thoughts and urges as something not to be worried about. By fighting the obsessions, the obsessions actually get stronger. By cutting out compulsions, the obsessions start to fade away. The symptoms and obsessions are natural reactions to engaging in compulsive behaviors. You can't find any lasting answers by trying to think your way out of your obsessions (which in this case is the fear of unreality). Also the short lived reassurence you try to find online is a compulsion and keeps your obsessions alive.

The most well known OCD compulsions are physical (washing your hands, checking the doorlocks etc), but mental compulsions are the same thing. You might think they help you since they often give a short term relief, but by doing them, you keep the symptoms alive. Have you ever had moments of clarity when you have been able to concentrate on something outside of yourself? That's because you break the obsession-compulsion loop. Identify your compulsions and start to cut them out. This is the only way to break the loop for good!

OCD is all about hunting for things to feel right. For things to feel "real" or "me"... Don't get caught up in the symptoms but go for the underlying causes. Look for patterns in your behavior. Engage in real life no matter what is going through your head. Soon you'll realize that those thoughts and feelings are not important at all. They start to fade away. There is a real world outside of your head!

I'm not an expert, but I do have some useful links that I recommend for each one of you. I hope you find them helpful!

Mark Freeman's video on dp/dr. I swear his channel has been the most help for me. Check this dude out!





https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/culturally-speaking/201108/ocd-underground-pure-obsessionals-covert-compulsions

https://ocdla.com/ocd-mental-checking-1947


----------



## juustopallo (Jun 20, 2017)

Please do some research on ocd thoughts, compulsions and the dynamics of the disorder! I found it to be a tremendous help to see how much time I kept obsessing about different types of philosophical questions trying to "feel right"!


----------

